# HeavyBid Express



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got a copy of it today. Learned a little bit about it in class. Anyone else use it or the full version? If so, do you like it?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Ay,

We have the Lite version of HeavyBid. I'm not sure they still offer a "lite" version. I'd have to look it up but I think we've had it for over 10 years.

I like it. It is much more than we need. It's not hard to learn. 

They may have the best tech support of any software company.

Look at their customer list. 

www.hcss.com


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

The program seems pretty straightforward and easy to use. I think the "lite version" is the same as the "HeavyBid Express". Even as a lite version it seems to offer a lot.


----------

